# Eleaf iStick Bending Adapter



## Raslin

Hi Guys and Girls, I am thinking of getting a iStick, will anybody be bringing in the bending adapter? having seen some issues with the connector threads on the device being raised, I think that using it with the adapter will be a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Raslin My wife is using one and she swaps out the heads a lot of times every day . So I do not think it is really an issue . Plenty guys on here are also very happy with theirs . Do not want to point fingers but I think it might be a operator's fault

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

I hear you @jtgrey,. Just had a scare with my mvp and thought a device witha spring loaded pin would be better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Spring loaded is definitely the way to go . That way you know all your attys will sit flush . Why don't you look at something like the IPV 2


----------



## Raslin

jtgrey said:


> Spring loaded is definitely the way to go . That way you know all your attys will sit flush . Why don't you look at something like the IPV 2


Lol, way too much power for me to handle. I am still a RbA virgin.


----------



## jtgrey

Raslin said:


> Lol, way too much power for me to handle. I am still a RbA virgin.


Yes but you do not have to use all the power plus it is just a matter of time then you would want the power


----------



## Raslin

You do have a good point. It is just a matter of time I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Raslin said:


> You do have a good point. It is just a matter of time I guess.


True and then it will cost u money again . Go and have a look @Sir Vape web site . He also have the 100w sigilei box at a good price . It uses 2 batteries so the vape time on it is crazy long


----------



## jtgrey

jtgrey said:


> True and then it will cost u money again . Go and have a look @Sir Vape web site . He also have the 100w sigilei box at a good price . It uses 2 batteries so the vape time on it is crazy long



remember you can vape a 100w box mod at 10w too if you wanted to .


----------



## free3dom

As far as I recall Vape Club is bringing in some of the bending adapters with their next iStick shipment - @JakesSA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

IMHO 100w box modz are over kill and in that sense a waste of money for me but thats me, its like fitting a hilux with mud terrains for city driving, who does that  
I'd personally stick with the iStick (pun intended lol) I've been using mine for about 2 weeks without any issues regarding threading, granted I use the adapter it came with, so naturally it would be in perfect condition. The bendy adapter thing seems to be pretty cool, I'm also planing on get one, VapeClub should receive their stock on the 20th if Im not mistaken.

Lets us know what you get

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

DoubleD said:


> IMHO 100w box modz are over kill and in that sense a waste of money for me but thats me, its like fitting a hilux with mud terrains for city driving, who does that
> I'd personally stick with the iStick (pun intended lol) I've been using mine for about 2 weeks without any issues regarding threading, granted I use the adapter it came with, so naturally it would be in perfect condition. The bendy adapter thing seems to be pretty cool, I'm also planing on get one, VapeClub should receive their stock on the 20th if Im not mistaken.
> 
> Lets us know what you get


@DoubleD lol I agree with you but I like them because of the 2 batteries . Gives you a insane long lasting device if you use it at 20w


----------



## Raslin

DoubleD said:


> IMHO 100w box modz are over kill and in that sense a waste of money for me but thats me, its like fitting a hilux with mud terrains for city driving, who does that
> I'd personally stick with the iStick (pun intended lol) I've been using mine for about 2 weeks without any issues regarding threading, granted I use the adapter it came with, so naturally it would be in perfect condition. The bendy adapter thing seems to be pretty cool, I'm also planing on get one, VapeClub should receive their stock on the 20th if Im not mistaken.
> 
> Lets us know what you get


I have too agree, 100w is just too much for me to handle safely. I am still leaning towards the istick, love my MVP, feel I need a decent backup and the istick gives that and a bit more power comes with the package.

I will let know when I get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

IStick is great for its size and 20W but I do prefer the feel of the MVP in my hand
Cant believe how small the iStick is, just feels a bit too small. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

The MVP is a very comfortable device for me too, the wife does not like the size though. I must say a smaller device might be better for driving with.


----------



## Silver

Raslin said:


> The MVP is a very comfortable device for me too, the wife does not like the size though. I must say a smaller device might be better for driving with.



I agree on the driving issue

Not dissing the iStick at all. Its still fine to use and some obviously find it perfect
As a stealthier alternative, i think it is better, no question


----------



## Raslin

Agree, I also think the MVP is a better quality build in terms of durability - it can take a lot of abuse physically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD lol I agree with you but I like them because of the 2 batteries . Gives you a insane long lasting device if you use it at 20w



I hear you buddy, 2 batteries are great. I guess Im fortunate not to really need that type of capacity, for me anything over 2000mah is going to give me a full days vape, so next in line regarding "what I need in a device" is portability, the iStick and the eGrip shine in this regard. it's really the over kill on power that bothers me, I must have a 'weak' throat or everyone else has stainless steel sleeves for throats because I cant imagine 100w's of vapor going down smoothly so why bother having it there as an option
Check riptrippers face when he cranks up the vaporshark to 30w  he gets all teary eyed and chokes a little, which then has to play it off. Skip to 6:30 mark - 
.
Personally if power was a deciding factor, I would look at something like a 50w or even a good 'ol dna 30 box mod


@Raslin On a side note, all regulated mods are safe to use, so any which one you do end up with will get the job done and do it safely,
We want pictures or it didnt happen!  




Raslin said:


> I have too agree, 100w is just too much for me to handle safely. I am still leaning towards the istick, love my MVP, feel I need a decent backup and the istick gives that and a bit more power comes with the package.
> 
> I will let know when I get it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

@Alex posted this earlier, it's hilarious but try to take note of the watts that is 'vape-able' for him, who is punting a high wattage device, so what is the point of it in the first place then really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Raslin said:


> Hi Guys and Girls, I am thinking of getting a iStick, will anybody be bringing in the bending adapter? having seen some issues with the connector threads on the device being raised, I think that using it with the adapter will be a good idea.


 
Vapeclub have brought in the bending adapters and have them in stock. I have picked up 2 from them


----------



## Silver

NaZa05 said:


> Vapeclub have brought in the bending adapters and have them in stock. I have picked up 2 from them



How do you like them @NaZa05 ?
Would you recommend getting one?


----------



## NaZa05

@Silver Yeah bud if you like the spring loaded 510 and worried about the threads i would recommend it. Doesn't add much to the device plus I bend it when it's in my pants pocket so it's perfect because its out of the way then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

NaZa05 said:


> @Silver Yeah bud if you like the spring loaded 510 and worried about the threads i would recommend it. Doesn't add much to the device plus I bend it when it's in my pants pocket so it's perfect because its out of the way then.



What tank are you using on it bud? whats the chances of a picture with it attached?


----------



## NaZa05

There you go bud hopefully this helps. I'm using a mAn

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> What tank are you using on it bud? whats the chances of a picture with it attached?



Hi @DoubleD 
Am using a mAN and Evod and mPT2. But plan to use quite a few things on it.


----------



## Raslin

I can be such an idiot at times, so I ordered the istick, got excited about a RDA added it to the cart and totally fogot to order the bending adapter, ohh look there's a butterfly.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DoubleD

NaZa05 said:


> There you go bud hopefully this helps. I'm using a mAn




Thanks bud, I'm using a Gtank on my iStick at the moment, I want to get a Lemo Drop and the bending adapter but by the look in your picture, it looks like the mAn is the biggest you can go before it starts looking ridiculous so maybe I'll just leave the adapter which is a pity, I like that you can fold your device up and put it in to your pocket.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

